# Interesting Ohio Bass Tournament Stats!!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thought you guys would find this interesting.

Last tournament season, my team (which for some tournaments was just me and for others involved a partner) caught a grand total of 228 "keeper" bass.

The total number of those fish that were weighed in (meaning they were not culled and made the final bag) was 188. Those 188 fish weighed 302.52lbs.

Do the math and that means the average keeper was only 1.60lbs!

Gotta love those northern strain largemouth!!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well we're certainly not gonna reach numbers like Falcon around here!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

great info! like you said gotta love northern lmb, so this means i want atleast two lb fish in the livewell 
what was the biggest out of curiosity?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

riverKing said:


> what was the biggest out of curiosity?


I'm gonna guess about 5 and a quarter pounds


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

riverKing said:


> great info! like you said gotta love northern lmb, so this means i want atleast two lb fish in the livewell
> what was the biggest out of curiosity?


Biggest was 5.04lbs at Clearfork.

Second biggest was a 4.88 from Alum Creek.

Several other fish in the 3 to 4 lb range.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Just now saw this post Mike. Any chance you could break it down to bass per hours fished? I know some of the tournaments were only evening tournaments... I read some stats like that a couple years ago and the best water was turning out less than 2 fish per hour.

I know you have nothing else to do... You will just have to stop spending so much time flipping jigs down the hallway at work.


----------

